# Spybaiting?



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody tried this new lure/technique? Haven't herd any local buzz about it. The reviews have said they work great in clear lakes, which ours are gin clear, so it's got my curiosity. Just looking for some real life feedback that's not from somebody getting paid to talk about it. 

If it weren't for a 2 hour drive to bp, I'd just buy it and give my own review


----------



## fender66 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just bought a dozen of them about 5 weeks ago. Fished them once for about a half hour, but wasn't the right conditions. No luck yet. Will be trying again in a few weeks if the conditions are right. I have heard nothing but great stuff about this. In April, I'll be fishing Table Rock....perfect bait for TRock. Plan to fish them a lot there.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 25, 2014)

Arrrrgh

Never heard of this before

Watched some stupid video on how to do it (soo simple!)

Went to TW and ordered some Spin80 lures

NOTE TO SELF - LC makes screw pointer! 


I HATE YOU GUYS ! 


Oh yeah - wonder if they make a super large size for stripers yet - HMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## fender66 (Mar 25, 2014)

> I HATE YOU GUYS !



That's the nicest thing you've ever said to us.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 26, 2014)

Hahaha. I recon bass pro doesn't carry spin80s? 

What kind of gear are you tossing them with fender?


----------



## fender66 (Mar 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346353#p346353 said:


> Loggerhead Mike » less than a minute ago[/url]"]Hahaha. Stroked some luck today, my buddy called and said he was going to bass pro later. I'm a nazi about ordering over the internet.
> 
> What kind of gear are you tossing them with fender?



From everything I've read/watched, it's advised to throw them on a spinning rod/reel with light braid. I'm throwing on a 7' medium rod with 10lb braid ( 4 or 5 lb diameter).

Here's a good article written by Jason at Wired2Fish - https://www.wired2fish.com/learn-to-spy-bait-new-bass-fishing-technique-from-japan/


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 26, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> I HATE YOU GUYS!



[youtube]kFnFr-DOPf8[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 26, 2014)

Went Back to TW and got a few LC Screw pointers - and a River2sea hat! 


This method better work


----------



## fender66 (Mar 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346471#p346471 said:


> Captain Ahab » Yesterday, 22:09[/url]"]Went Back to TW and got a few LC Screw pointers - and a River2sea hat!
> 
> 
> This method better work



Okay...I'll bite. What's a LC Screw Pointer?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 28, 2014)

Ahab, you been starting happy hour before 12 again?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346499#p346499 said:


> fender66 » Thu Mar 27, 2014 8:04 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346471#p346471 said:
> ...




Lucky Craft (the cool guys just say LC) lure


----------



## fender66 (Mar 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346625#p346625 said:


> Captain Ahab » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346499#p346499 said:
> ...



Oh yeah.....I have some of these too that I love...but they don't have the same action and mine actually float for a topwater bite.


----------

